# Natural Herbs for High Blood Pressure



## K1 (Nov 10, 2012)

High blood pressure--also called hypertension--is a common problem of the cardiovascular system. Individuals with high blood pressure are at an increased risk for numerous ailments, including heart attack, heart disease and stroke. High blood pressure can be treated through lifestyle changes, including a reduced-sodium diet and exercise, but medications are often used to treat the condition. For those who want to avoid medications, several herbs can also be effective treatments with few side effects.

*Hawthorn*
Hawthorn is a thorny bush related to the rose. It can be taken as a dried herb for the treatment of high blood pressure and is also used to treat heart disease and promote general health of the cardiovascular system. According to cardiologychannel.com, hawthrorn works by dilating coronary blood vessels, reducing the pressure required to move blood and effectively lowering overall blood pressure. Take 240 to 480 mg daily for at least six weeks to experience the benefits of this herb on your hypertension.

*Mistletoe*
Mistletoe is a nontoxic herb that has been used for hundreds of years, dating back to its popularity in Celtic culture. It is not the most potent herb for treating hypertension, but it has hypotensive qualities that enable it to reduce blood pressure. The plant matter of the mistletoe plant is all useful for this purpose, with the exception of the berries. Mistletoe should not be taken in conjunction with other herbs or medications used to treat high blood pressure, as excessive reductions in blood pressure can have a dangerous effect.

*Rauwolfia Alkaloid*
This herb is similar to mistletoe but is much more potent, suggests cardiologychannel.com. It is an antihypertensive that works by controlling the nerve impulses in the body. This changes the way the nerves act on the heart and blood vessels, helping to lower blood pressure in your circulatory system, according to the Mayo Clinic. The most potent forms of rauwolfia are usually available only by prescription. Lower grades of the herb can be purchased over the counter, but they will be less effective.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone know where to get the rauwolfia alkaloid and a legit brand cause there are so many herb shops it's crazy.


----------

